# Dubai Jobs.net



## dcafek

Can anyone give advise about this site? I think they are recruiters. They have a job listed that fits qualifications but have heard some of the agencies are not that great. Any advise appreciated. Thanks


----------



## DesertStranded

dcafek said:


> Can anyone give advise about this site? I think they are recruiters. They have a job listed that fits qualifications but have heard some of the agencies are not that great. Any advise appreciated. Thanks


Never heard of that site. Try bayt.com, naukrigulf.com, monstergulf.com, ClarendonParker, IPF.net, BAC, charterhouse, etc.

I wouldn't recommend Core Elements. They charges the candidates AED150. That's supposed to include some training but they never really get back to you when you ask about the training and they don't work any harder than the other agencies that charge the client rather than the candidate.

Just pick up a copy of Gulf News. Sun.-Thurs. they have a section called Appointments that lists all professional positions.


----------



## grandesigner

Carreerstructure dot com are quite good aswell. I went through loads of agencies, in the end got the job myself, by writing to the right people. The JD on the site will usually give you a clue to where the job is, then a bit of research will give you the employer. Phone them up, and Bob's yer Uncle. Good luck


----------



## dcafek

grandesigner said:


> Carreerstructure dot com are quite good aswell. I went through loads of agencies, in the end got the job myself, by writing to the right people. The JD on the site will usually give you a clue to where the job is, then a bit of research will give you the employer. Phone them up, and Bob's yer Uncle. Good luck


Thanks All! Good advise here.


----------



## Godstar

*Scammers*



dcafek said:


> Can anyone give advise about this site? I think they are recruiters. They have a job listed that fits qualifications but have heard some of the agencies are not that great. Any advise appreciated. Thanks


Everyone please note that it is illegal for employment agencies to charge candidates for job search services.
refer to this article from "guidetodubai"

I'm not allowed to post the url but if you type "it is illegal for recruitment agencies to charge registration" into your google search you should come to the "guide to dubai" wedsite. You will find a brief article on this subject. 

As for the agency in question they are not to be trusted. When i asked if it was illegal to charge for a job search service I got a string of immiture verbal abuse. Try it out for yourself. There is a whole website of complaints for job seakers who have fallen prey to this so called company.

Don't be too eager to give your money away. Go through a reputable company. Remember it is illegal to charge a job seeker for a job search and companies that require a one off payment should be avoided.

Take care,
Marc


----------



## mayotom

dcafek said:


> Can anyone give advise about this site? I think they are recruiters. They have a job listed that fits qualifications but have heard some of the agencies are not that great. Any advise appreciated. Thanks


They are all rubbish, just try the newspapers


----------



## ifu95702

I agree about core elements, bunch of cowboys!

I also have to agree about agencies in general, completely unprofessional over here.

The only good experience I've had is with Logistics AE. The chap who runs it is great.

My advice would be to decide the sector you want to work in, research a list of companies and fire off your CV's to them directly.


----------



## mayotom

dcafek said:


> Can anyone give advise about this site? I think they are recruiters. They have a job listed that fits qualifications but have heard some of the agencies are not that great. Any advise appreciated. Thanks


What industry are you in?


----------



## lily

can some one guide me regarding construction industry jobs


----------



## lily

can some one guide me regarding construction industry jobs


----------



## mayotom

lily said:


> can some one guide me regarding construction industry jobs


best bet is Gulf News or Dubizzle the companies that are recruiting advertise directly there,,, however for construction best bet is probably to try another location, there is probably a better chance of getting construction work on Mars than in Dubai at the moment..

Thousands of people have lost jobs in that industry especially, if you are in design, well try a new career, there are enough buildings already planned and designed here to keep them building for decades


----------

